# How to prove first entry?



## jeanros (Sep 25, 2017)

Have been reading up in advance and apologies if this question has been answered before (though I haven't found the answer in any of this years threads so far).

One of the necessary documents for citizenship application is to show evidence of first entry into Australia. However, I don't have a stamp in my passport (as they stopped stamping passports at the airport). How am I suppose to show evidence of first entry into Australia without a stamp in my passport??


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

jeanros said:


> Have been reading up in advance and apologies if this question has been answered before (though I haven't found the answer in any of this years threads so far).
> 
> One of the necessary documents for citizenship application is to show evidence of first entry into Australia. However, I don't have a stamp in my passport (as they stopped stamping passports at the airport). How am I suppose to show evidence of first entry into Australia without a stamp in my passport??


Request an electronic visa record..
https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...ency-status/request-an-electronic-visa-record


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

However, that page seems to need your passport and a date stamp...

_Acceptable documents to show the visa you held when you first arrived in Australia In order to determine your identity and the visa you held when you arrived in Australia, you must include at least one of the following with your application. Include as many of the documents as you are able to.

The passport or travel document used when you first entered Australia, including the pages showing your photograph, name and date of birth and all pages showing stamps or labels;
Your incoming passenger arrival card showing your full name and arrival date stamp;

(Only if you do not have either of the documents listed above):
The ship or aircraft arrival manifest showing your arrival, available from the National Archives of Australia. More information about helping you access records of interest is available at the National Archives of Australia website._

But then that says:

_The National Archives does not hold any records for passenger arrivals after 1989.
If you arrived in Australia after 1989, you need to request your arrival details from the Department of Home Affairs by submitting a request for international movement records._

That links to form 1359. https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/form-listing/forms/1359.pdf

I am glad my wife had a date stamp in her passport, 2014/15.

I would hope there would be an easier way, after all, they do already have all these details.


----------



## jeanros (Sep 25, 2017)

JandE said:


> Request an electronic visa record..
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...ency-status/request-an-electronic-visa-record


I took a look at the link but I don't think I qualify on both points. It says:

_Use this form if:
You last entered Australia before 1990 and you need the Department to create an electronic visa record for you; or
You are in Australia and you want to apply for a new or a replacement ImmiCard._


----------



## jeanros (Sep 25, 2017)

JandE said:


> That links to form 1359. https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/for...]
> This might be the way to go. Thanks JandE.


----------



## paulhand (Apr 15, 2017)

jeanros said:


> This might be the way to go. Thanks JandE.


This _is_ the way to go. They usually respond within 2 weeks. Make sure that the search date goes back far enough to capture what you need.


----------



## patricerafferty (Aug 29, 2017)

hi, guys just wondering if form 1359 was accepted for this? as I am currently In the same position for my citizenship application.


----------



## paulhand (Apr 15, 2017)

patricerafferty said:


> hi, guys just wondering if form 1359 was accepted for this? as I am currently In the same position for my citizenship application.


Form 1359 is just a request for the Department to provide you with your own movement records so that you can see when you arrived in Australia if you have no record of it.


----------



## patricerafferty (Aug 29, 2017)

paulhand said:


> Form 1359 is just a request for the Department to provide you with your own movement records so that you can see when you arrived in Australia if you have no record of it.


Yes so I'm wondering if I can submit this record as evidence of my first arrival in Australia to the department for my citizenship interview


----------



## zol (Aug 27, 2018)

Isn't it the same department processing your citizenship application, why can't they just check their own records internally as part of the vetting process?


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

zol said:


> Isn't it the same department processing your citizenship application, why can't they just check their own records internally as part of the vetting process?


Sometimes it is a different department. My wifes test was done at a Centrelink office. 
But even though they say it is required when going for the test, it seems they rarely actually need to see it. 

All my wife was asked for was medicare card and driver licence.


----------



## salvatore13 (Dec 6, 2020)

Asking for proof of first entry to Australia must be some joke... Obviously, they have it in the record. And I actually know it for a fact because when I tried to fill in the citizenship application 1 day before my 4 years in Australia had passed, the immi account told me I'm not eligible (I'm not talking about the calculator, I'm talking about the immi account application). One day later the system let me through to finish my application so they obviously have this information on hand.

But anyway, since they are asking I'll also need the 1359 form then - how long did you guys wait for that? Do you think I could submit the application with, let's say, an airplane boarding pass and upload the 1359 response once I receive it on a later date?


----------



## ericfruitbat (9 mo ago)

Note that you cab use the online form here: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/hel...-forms/request-international-movement-records


----------



## a.sharma16 (7 mo ago)

I do have a question on the same - evidence of first arrival into Australia.

So I traveled to Australia back in 2012 on a Business Visa a few times; and then moved to Australia in 2018 - basis which I am now applying for my citizenship. The question is - when we say first arrival - is that the arrival in 2018 which establishes my eligibility to apply for citizenship, or do I need to provide details of the short trip I made to Australia back in 2012?


----------



## wrussell (Dec 31, 2014)

What date did you first legally enter Australia?


----------

